# ما المعنى او المغزى من استعمال يسوع الخبز والخمر ليمثل به جسده ودمه



## nosha820 (29 يوليو 2010)

ما المعنى او المغزى من استعمال يسوع الخبز والخمر ليمثل به جسده ودمه

يعني لماذا اختار الخبز بالذات ؟؟

ولماذا الخمر بالذات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ما المعنى*

*مش معقول هناخد يعنى لحم حقيقى ودم حقيقى
الذبيحة الددموية تمت على الصليب فى شخص يسوع
اللى بناخده هو استمرارية وفعالية ذبيحة الصليب الدموية بذبيحة غير دموية بداخلها فعالية وقوة الخلاص
وهذا على مثال كهنوت ملكى صادق كهنوت بخبز وخمر*


----------



## أَمَة (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ما المعنى*

لأسباب كثيرة أذكر أهمها.


*الخبز:* يمر الخبز بمراحل صعبة كثيرة حتى يصل الى مرحلة الصلاح للأكل .

تموت القمحة في الأرض لكي تنتب سنبلة جميلة وتأتي بثمر كثير *(*

 *يوحنا الأصحاح 12 العدد 24 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ:إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ.* *)*
تطحن القمحة لتصير طحينا.
يعجن الطحين 
ويترك حتى يتخمر
ثم يمر في نار الفرن 
*النبيذ: *اُفَضِلُ إستعمال كلمة "النبيذ" على كلمة "الخمر" لأن الأولى عصير الكرمة، والثانية واسعة الإستعمال. 



النبيذ أيضا يمر بمراحل كثيرة قبل أن يصبح صالحا للإستعمال المفيد للصحة، أذكر منها *أهمها*.

تُسْحَقُ وتُعْصَرُ حبات العنب لتعطي النبيذ 
أن السيد المسيح أعلن عن نفسه أنه هو الخبز الحى النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم.


*


 يوحنا الأصحاح 6 العدد 35* *فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: "**أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً. **"*

السيد المسيح مات من أجلنا -كما تموت القمحة في الأرض- 
تحمل الألام من أجلنا كما تطحن القمحة وتُسْحَقُ حبات العنب من أجل غذائنا في هذه الحياة
وكما تعصر حبات العنب معطية كل قطرة من عصيرها من أجل غذائنا في هذه الحياة كذلك السيد المسيح سفك دمه حتى آخر قطرة من أجل أن يعطينا الحياة الأبدية
نهض قائما من الموت بجسده الممجد معطيا الحياة للجميع (المؤمنين به) -كما تنبت القمحة بجمال وروعة السنابل معطية الكثير من الثمر الضروري للحياة.
قال القديس كبريانوس: 
*"عندما دعى الرب بالخبز جسده أشار إلى شعبه الذى حمله إذ صاروا فى وحدة، فالخبز هو حصيلة إتحاد كثير من حبات الحنطة، فالخبز مجموعة حبات قمح كثيرة طُحنت معاً وخبزت فصارت خبزة واحدة ".*

وقال أيضاً* " وعندما دعى بالخمر دمه الذى هو حصيلة كثير من حبات العنب عنى بهذا قطيعه الذى يرتبط معاً بامتزاج الجموع فى وحدة معاً".*


----------



## fredyyy (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ما المعنى*



nosha820 قال:


> يعني لماذا اختار الخبز بالذات ؟


 


*ممكن نراجع الآيات ونشوف المعني المقصود *

*قال الرب مُشيرًا الى موته *
يوحنا 12 : 24 
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ *حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ* فِي الأَرْضِ *وَتَمُتْ* فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ. ​*قربان الدقيق ( حنطة مطحونة )*

اللاويين 2 : 1 
وَاذَا قَرَّبَ احَدٌ *قُرْبَانَ تَقْدِمَةٍ* لِلرَّبِّ يَكُونُ *قُرْبَانُهُ مِنْ دَقِيقٍ*. وَيَسْكُبُ عَلَيْهَا زَيْتا وَيَجْعَلُ عَلَيْهَا لُبَانا. ​*المسيح الذي سُحِقَ لأجلنا ( كحبة الحنطة تسحق لكي تصير دقيقًا )*

إشعياء 53 : 5 
وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا *مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا*. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. ​*الخبز يدخل الى التنور ( الآلام )*

اللاويين 2 : 4 
وَاذَا قَرَّبْتَ *قُرْبَانَ تَقْدِمَةٍ مَخْبُوزَةٍ* فِي *تَنُّورٍ* تَكُونُ اقْرَاصا مِنْ *دَقِيقٍ* فَطِيرا مَلْتُوتَةً بِزَيْتٍ وَرِقَاقا فَطِيرا مَدْهُونَةً بِزَيْتٍ. 


*لهذا إختار الخبز بالذات *
*لأنه فيه يتم الموت ... وتقدمة لله ... والسحق ... والآلام *


----------



## fredyyy (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ما المعنى*



nosha820 قال:


> ولماذا الخمر بالذات ؟


 


*قال المسيح عن نفسه أنا الكرمة *
يوحنا 15 : 1 
*أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ* الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ. ​*وُذكِر أيضًا عن عصير العنب ( دم العنب )*
التكوين 49 : 11 
رَابِطا بِالْكَرْمَةِ جَحْشَهُ وَبِالْجَفْنَةِ ابْنَ اتَانِهِ. غَسَلَ بِالْخَمْرِ لِبَاسَهُ *وَبِدَمِ الْعِنَبِ* ثَوْبَهُ. 

التثنية 32 : 14
 وَزُبْدَةَ بَقَرٍ وَلبَنَ غَنَمٍ مَعَ شَحْمِ خِرَافٍ وَكِبَاشٍ أَوْلادِ بَاشَانَ وَتُيُوسٍ مَعَ دَسَمِ *لُبِّ الحِنْطَةِ* *وَدَمَ العِنَبِ شَرِبْتَهُ خَمْراً*. 

​*لقد ضُغِطَ المسيح في الصليب كما يضغط العنب ليُعْصر *
إشعياء 53 : 8 
مِنَ *الضُّغْطَةِ* وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ 
أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ 

​*آيات لها علاقة *

العدد : 15
1 وَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 
3 وَعَمِلتُمْ *وَقُوداً لِلرَّبِّ* *مُحْرَقَةً أَوْ ذَبِيحَةً* وَفَاءً لِنَذْرٍ أَوْ نَافِلةً أَوْ فِي 
أَعْيَادِكُمْ لِعَمَلِ *رَائِحَةِ سُرُورٍ لِلرَّبِّ* مِنَ البَقَرِ أَوْ مِنَ الغَنَمِ 
4 يُقَرِّبُ الذِي قَرَّبَ قُرْبَانَهُ لِلرَّبِّ *تَقْدِمَةً مِنْ دَقِيقٍ* عُشْراً مَلتُوتاً بِرُبْعِ الهِينِ مِنَ الزَّيْتِ 
5 *وَخَمْراً لِلسَّكِيبِ* رُبْعَ الهِينِ. تَعْمَلُ عَلى *المُحْرَقَةِ* *أَوِ الذَّبِيحَةِ* لِلخَرُوفِ الوَاحِدِ. 

التكوين 14 : 18 
وَمَلْكِي صَادِقُ مَلِكُ شَالِيمَ اخْرَجَ *خُبْزا وَخَمْرا*. وَكَانَ *كَاهِنا للهِ* الْعَلِيِّ. 

​


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ما المعنى*

*أحب ان اضيف شيئا بسيطا*
*هو ان الخبز الذى يمثل جسد المسيح لا يستعمل فيه مادة الخمير*
*والخمير كما هو معروف يضاف للعجين فينتشر فى العجين كله*
*وخلو الخبز من الخمير يرمز إلى خلو السيد المسيح من الخطية التى تنتشر فى أجسادنا*


----------



## أَمَة (31 يوليو 2010)

تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع الى:

*ما المعنى او المغزى من استعمال يسوع الخبز والخمر ليمثل به جسده ودمه*

ليكون أكثر دلالة على مضمونه ولسهولة البحث للباحثين في موضوع مشابه.​
​


----------



## nosha820 (31 يوليو 2010)

لقد جعلتموني اتشوش قليلا

يعني الي استخدمه يسوع هو الخمر ولا عصير العنب او النبيذ يعني غير المخمر


----------



## أَمَة (31 يوليو 2010)

nosha820 قال:


> لقد جعلتموني اتشوش قليلا
> 
> يعني الي استخدمه يسوع هو الخمر ولا عصير العنب او النبيذ يعني غير المخمر


 

أنا مش عارفة انت تشوشت ليه!!! 

إنت في الأول سألت:

*ما المعنى او المغزى من استعمال يسوع الخبز والخمر ليمثل به جسده ودمه*

وردينا عليك بوضوح... 

ودلؤتي سؤالك اخد سكة تانية وصار:

*الي استخدمه يسوع هو الخمر ولا عصير العنب او النبيذ يعني غير المخمر* 

بس معلش هنرد عليك تاني.

في عيد الفصح كان اليهود كعائلات أو أصدقاء يأكلون مع خروف الفصح فطيراً ويشربون خمرا ولكن تلك الخمر لم تكن من النوع الذي يُسْكر– لأنه لم يكن مسموحاً بوجود أي نوع من الخمير في هذا العيد كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس في سفر الخروج (12: 13) إذ أنها (كما يقول المؤرخون) كانت عصير العنب الطازج قبل أن يعتريه تخمير.

أرجو ألا تشتت الموضوع عشان يبقى مفتوح.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 أغسطس 2010)

nosha820 قال:


> لقد جعلتموني اتشوش قليلا
> 
> يعني الي استخدمه يسوع هو الخمر ولا عصير العنب او النبيذ يعني غير المخمر



الخمر هو عصير العنب هو عصير الكرمة !!​


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2010)

كورنثوس الأولى 10 : 17 
فَإِنَّنَا نَحْنُ الْكَثِيرِينَ *خُبْزٌ وَاحِدٌ* *جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ* لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعَنَا نَشْتَرِكُ فِي الْخُبْزِ الْوَاحِدِ.​*لنلاحظ هنا أن الكتاب عندما يتكلم عن إشتراكنا في الخبز الواحد *

*لا يتكلم عن الخميرة ... بل يتكلم عن وحدة المؤمنين ... وحدة المؤمنين كجسد المسيح *

**********************************
* 

لوقا 22 : 7 
وَجَاءَ يَوْمُ *الْفَطِيرِ* الَّذِي كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُذْبَحَ فِيهِ الْفِصْحُ. ​ 
*ولنلاحظ أن أكل الفطير (بدون خمير) كان أحد الأعياد قبل تقديم المسيح كالفصح *

*ولا إلزام بأكل الفطير كعيد بعد تقديم فصحنا المسيح الذي ُذبِح *

*بل نحيا عمليًا حياة الفطير العملي ... أي حياة غير مبنية على الحقد والكراهية والخبث *

*بل أساسها المحبة الإلهية التي تطلب الخير للجميع وتحب الجميع وواضحة وطاهرة ونقية أما الجميع *

*كما ورد في *
كورنثوس 1الأولى 5 : 7 
إِذاً نَقُّوا مِنْكُمُ الْخَمِيرَةَ الْعَتِيقَةَ لِكَيْ *تَكُونُوا عَجِيناً جَدِيداً* كَمَا *أَنْتُمْ فَطِيرٌ*. لأَنَّ *فِصْحَنَا* أَيْضاً *الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبِحَ* لأَجْلِنَا. 
​*********************************
 
*ما قدمه المسيح للتلاميذ خبزًا وليس فطيرًا *

*ما قدمه المسيح ... ليس أثناء أكل العشاء ... لكن بعد العشاء *

*أي ليس مبنيًا على ذبيحة حيوانية (كرمز للفصح الحقيقي)*

*بل مبني على الفصح الحقيقي المسيح ( فصحنا ) عهدًا جديدًا *
لوقا الأصحاح 22 
19 وَأَخَذَ *خُبْزاً* وَشَكَرَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي يُبْذَلُ عَنْكُمْ. اِصْنَعُوا هَذَا لِذِكْرِي». 
20 وَكَذَلِكَ الْكَأْسَ أَيْضاً *بَعْدَ الْعَشَاءِ* قَائِلاً: «هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ هِيَ *الْعَهْدُ الْجَدِيدُ* بِدَمِي الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ عَنْكُمْ. 
​*********************************


*هنا الكتاب يوجه نظر المؤمنين ويُصحح مفهومهم لأكل الخبز وشرب الكأس *
كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 21 
لأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يَسْبِقُ فَيَأْخُذُ *عَشَاءَ نَفْسِهِ* فِي *الأَكْلِ* فَالْوَاحِدُ *يَجُوعُ* وَالآخَرُ *يَسْكَرُ*. 
​


----------

